# Best caliper paint?



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

My Brembos are in dire need of a freshen up. I'm stripping them this weekend to clean and re-pin them, so it's the perfect time to paint them.

I'm looking to paint them, add new Brembo stickers and them laquer. 

Any suggestions please guys?


----------



## JimboRRS (Mar 29, 2010)

You could take a look at this company:

http://www.brake-caliper-painting.com/index.html

They sell DIY kits or offer a complete refurb service, may be a little expensive though!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I've always just used Hammerite smooth gloss mate. Seems to last ages.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another for Hammerite! Will be doing mine in a few weeks.


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the Hammerite suggestion. Don't suppose anyone knows if it's happy to take lacquer over the top?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry never put any on mine.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I've used the cheapest paint I can find but I dont have brembos, I guess high temp paint would do the trick.


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks all, I'll take a punt with Hammerite, my Clio's Brembos need stripping ever year, so don't mind having to repaint now and then. Out of interest to the guys who've used Hammerite - brush or spray on?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Foliatec mate. Best paint out there for calipers, hammerite may be good for a cheap fix but I have seen it wear thin after only a few months.

http://www.foliatec.co.uk/


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Russ, any idea of I can lacquer over it? Want to cover the stickers to protect them.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As with anything like this, the longevity and final finish is as much down to the user as anything.

The Hammerite option? Well, I've used it on a number of cars in the past with great success. Well prepped and with several coats it's not let me down (and this on well used cars I've had in the past, not necessarily my show cars or anything like that). 

However, a couple of years ago Hammerite changed their formulation from xylene based to white spirit based (we're talking the brush on version in the tins here btw.). This was the one where you had to time the subsequent coats within a designated 'window', and then couldn't re-coat for 6 weeks. 

This stuff cured rock hard and was resistant to pretty much anything.

Now the new formulation I have no experience of in caliper painting, so can't comment on its current suitability. It's easier to use as you can re-coat it anytime.

To differentiate between the two versions; older Xylene based says '5 year protection' on the tin and the new formula says '8 year protection'. They probably shouldn't have, but local motor factors might still have tins of the old version on their shelves and if I were doing a set of calipers now, using the brush on method, I'd opt for the old one over the new one.

The spray on version, as far as know (and will stand corrected on this), hasn't changed. If you can get them off the car, then this is probably the better option.


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for that Viper. Halfords still list the 5 year protection version - whether this is sold in-store I've yet to find out. I'll be removing the calipers as the pad pins are seized in. I need to cut and punch these out, so I'll be cleaning, prepping and painting off the car.


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

have used the VHT stuff before with great success. They do lacquer too


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wickes sell a "direct to metal" paint. It's fantastic, stickes great, doesn't fade! Perfect for brakes. THe foiltec stuff is very very over priced and can dull very fast if your calipers get very hot.

And yes you can lacquer over it, but it's really not needed.
Hammeright is now very watery and rubbish.


----------

